# Flynn's brother.........



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

.............Brothie is still in need of a forever home.
His first attempt didn't work out as he jumped up at partner and there was concern he would do it to a child. This seems to be Brothies problem and I think he has been encouraged to "give cuddles" this way. He gets on well with other dogs, walks well as you can see by his blog http://www.nlanimalcare.co.uk/Brothie/Blog/Blog.html username: brothie - password: malamute17. He has a scooter and working harness and has done a small amount of work.

His owner has tried to re home privately but has not been happy with the enquirers and is thinking of going down the rescue route as a last resort. He is going to Japan next week and will board Brothie at his usual borders until he returns a couple of weeks later but that is not really ideal.
If he hasn't homed him by the time he has to move to Japan I will take him back but with Flynn finally recuperating, still having his hydro and taking up loads of my time with his re training it's not going to be ideal for him to be here. Coupled with the fact that I already have two packs because of Kali's dislike to a couple of the little dogs I would dearly love him to find a home first. He is neutered and is 3 years 3 months old.
A couple of pics.


















Please pm me for contact details for further info on Brothie.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't help but I just wanted to say he is an absolutely stunning dog, so alert - fabulous.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you  he's fit as a fiddle.

Raw fed since three weeks old as you can see by his lovely white teeth.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

He looks very handsome!! :001_tt1:

If I hear of anyone suitable, I will PM you - good luck in your search.

Have faith, its hard, (I fecking know!!) but keep the faith and the right person will come along at the right time :wink:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty boy.... but we already have a housefull ... well maybe room for one more ...in the future.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning boy hope he gets homed soon


----------



## Jayneh (Aug 8, 2011)

Handsome boy  Hope he finds a loving home soon xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> He looks very handsome!! :001_tt1:
> 
> If I hear of anyone suitable, I will PM you - good luck in your search.
> 
> Have faith, its hard, (I fecking know!!) but keep the faith and the right person will come along at the right time :wink:


Thank's Ceearot. 

I'll give it a couple of weeks and will probably have him back although I think it will upset Flynn's progress a bit but what can I do? can't have him in kennels and even though he is getting in touch with Malamute rescue I know they don't really have enough fosterer's to go round so we shall see. He's been a very much loved part of the family and although they have looked at over 30 properties in Japan none have been suitable for a large dog. Such a shame - personally I wouldn't go but it's his job.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

God damn it...

I'll need to speak to my OH first, he'll be home in 3 or so hours... but I'm interested. If you could PM me all the details about him, I'll have a chitchat to Darryl and see what he says.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Will send a pm shortly, just dealing with the dogs - be back soon.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to update - Brothie has found his new forever home and has happily settled into his new family's life. They have had experience of dogs for over thirty years, some large and some small and are very happy with their new addition.
Once the new owners contact me I will post some pics.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

That's great news! I'm so gutted that we couldn't have him. Such a beautiful dog!  And Purdy would have *loved* him. But at least he's found a new home that will care for him and love him _almost_ as much as I would have


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great news


----------

